# Books?



## JoeW (Jul 4, 2008)

There are a lot of TSD books out there is there any that are better resource then others?  What is the best out there to help a cho bo ja out.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2008)

Joe,

Great Question....

First, I would read this thread:  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62591

Then let us know if you have any questions.  It is pretty comprehensive as to all of the TSD references out there.  Some may be a bit hard to find, but that is about it.  Unfortunately, are art isn't one that you can go into Barnes and Noble and browse the TSD section....in fact, I'd be surprised if you EVER see a TSD book on the shelf!


----------



## JoeW (Jul 4, 2008)

I was eying Tang Soo Do: The Ultimate Guide to the Korean Martial Art it seems cheap and I am sure anything will help me.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 4, 2008)

JoeW said:


> I was eying Tang Soo Do: The Ultimate Guide to the Korean Martial Art it seems cheap and I am sure anything will help me.



Joe, the book is pretty good as a forms reference.  Like most books of this ilk, it has still pictures of the various positions with a hyung.  Beyond that, it will not serve as a good "teacher".   No transitional movements are given, and there is no discussion of form specific breathing or muscle tensioning.


----------



## JoeW (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I would mostly be using it as a tool to remember what has been learned in a previous class.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2008)

That is definately one of the better books for your purpose.  It is a great tool to remember things.  I like the organization much better than GM Pak's books.  

If you want real explanations of mechanics and philosophy, GM Hwang Kee's books are MUST READS.  But I woudl say that to ANY TSD/SBD practitioner.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jul 24, 2008)

Watch ebay. I have found some decent stuff there too.

The Ultimate Guide is a good forms reference for reminder, but as already said, you can't learn from it.


----------

